# Windows 7 Bluescreens - atikmpag.sys



## Dunkelelfgun (16. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
da mein System irgendwie öfters hängen bleibt, ich heute 2 mal einen Bluescreen, wo auf die Datei atikmpaq.sys hingewiesen wurde,hatte und es generell etwas langsam erscheint möchte ich mich mal in eure Hände begeben.

Erst einmal Infos zum System:
MB: Gigabyte AN75-USB3
CPU: AMD A8-3870K
Grafikkarte: Siehe CPU
RAM: 8GB Corsair Venegance 1600 DDR3 (Laut Memtest Fehlerfrei)
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-Bit (Vor ca. 2 Wochen aufgesetzt)

Hier mal die Minidump-Datei.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die komplette Ereignisanzeige zu exportieren? Unter Administrative Ereignisse werden inzwischen 268 Sachen angezeigt, was doch etwas extrem ist.

Aber zunächst einmal wegen dem Bluescreen:

```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Datum:         16.08.2012 21:28:40
Ereignis-ID:   1001
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Robert-Mobil-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa8006be9010, 0xfffff8800440926c, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: .
```

Des weiteren kam heute auch öfters die Meldung das der Anzeigetreiber nicht reagiert und neugestartet werden musste. Habe hier allerdings schon mehrmals den aktuellen treiber installiert, was jedoch nichts gebracht hat.

Weiß jemand zufällig einen Grund bzw. einen Lösungsansatz für diese Probleme?
Wäre echt klasse wenn jemand helfen könnte.
Grüße,
Dunkel


----------



## simpel1970 (20. August 2012)

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics)


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (29. August 2012)

Nachdem ich das Thema total vergessen hatte hole ich es aus aktuellen Gründen mal hoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren ist mir vor einigen Tagen aufgefallen das die Ram-Riegel fälschlicher Weise als 1333Mhz erkannt wurden, obwohl es 1600er sind. Im Bios habe ich daraufhin die Frequenz und die Timings angepasst. Allerdings kommen auch weiterhin noch abstütze des Systems und des Grafiktreibers.

Weiterhin hatte ich gestern folgenden Bluescreen:

```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Datum:         28.08.2012 21:04:51
Ereignis-ID:   1001
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Robert-Mobil-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa800165cea0, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 082812-16130-01.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-08-28T19:04:51.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>14569</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Robert-Mobil-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa800165cea0, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">082812-16130-01</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
Windbg liefert zu der Minidump folgendes:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\082812-16130-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03050000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03294670
Debug session time: Tue Aug 28 21:03:19.894 2012 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:07:18.455
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800165cea0, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
    contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
    On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
    PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa800165cea0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000313ab40 to fffff800030cf1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07b37de8 fffff800`0313ab40 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0165cea0 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07b37df0 fffff800`03101ea9 : fffff900`00000000 00000000`0b7f4fff fffff880`00000000 fffff800`030d806b : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x355e4
fffff880`07b37fb0 fffff800`033e1ec1 : fffffa80`07468dd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08854b80 fffffa80`08854b80 : nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0xd9
fffff880`07b380d0 fffff800`033e22c3 : 00000010`00000000 00000000`0a4a0000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x1b1
fffff880`07b38190 fffff800`030ce453 : fffffa80`08f4cb50 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08be7b30 00000000`042bd690 : nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x5f
fffff880`07b381e0 00000000`770415ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0304d558 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x770415ba


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4
fffff800`0313ab40 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355e4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355e4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```

Weiterhin sehe ich gerade das besonders gerne die Fuel.exe vom Amd abstürzt:

```
Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Application Error
Datum:         29.08.2012 17:42:16
Ereignis-ID:   1000
Aufgabenkategorie:(100)
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Robert-Mobil-PC
Beschreibung:
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: Fuel.Service.exe, Version: 1.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x501fefb5
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: Device.dll, Version: 4.1.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4f55e10b
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x00000000000033c1
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x6f8
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cd85fafd517433
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Device.dll
Berichtskennung: 1b9e5e9d-f1f0-11e1-9b5e-e8e0b72a69d5
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-08-29T15:42:16.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>6623</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Robert-Mobil-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>Fuel.Service.exe</Data>
    <Data>1.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>501fefb5</Data>
    <Data>Device.dll</Data>
    <Data>4.1.0.0</Data>
    <Data>4f55e10b</Data>
    <Data>c0000005</Data>
    <Data>00000000000033c1</Data>
    <Data>6f8</Data>
    <Data>01cd85fafd517433</Data>
    <Data>C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe</Data>
    <Data>C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Device.dll</Data>
    <Data>1b9e5e9d-f1f0-11e1-9b5e-e8e0b72a69d5</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
Ich würde ja fast sagen das das nach einer gründlichen Formatierung der HDD schreit, oder? (Obwohl ich das System vor keinen 4 Wochen aufgesetzt hatte)


----------



## padme (29. August 2012)

servus,
greift deine onboard grafikkarte auf den ram zu, oder hat die platine eine option names sideportmemory oder so ähnlich?
wenn die platine sideport memory für deine onboard graka unterstüzt, kann es sein, dass die frequenz falsch bzw. zu hoch eingestellt ist, alternativ würde ich mal versuchen, sideport memory komplett zu deaktivieren, und deine onboard graka nur auf deinen hauptarbeitsspeicher zugreifen zu lassen.
du könntest alternativ auch versuchen, die spannung für den sideport memory leicht anzuheben.
aber wie gesagt, ich kenn diese option von asus mainboards, es kann aber sein, dass das bei gigabyte anders heist oder gar nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (29. August 2012)

Also soweit ich weiß unterstützt mein MB kein Sideport, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. September 2012)

Bei einer RAM Frequenz von 1333mhz treten auch die Probleme auf?
Wie hast du die Command Rate der RAM im Bios eingestellt?
Wie ist die RAM Spannung eingesetellt?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (8. September 2012)

Hier mal die Ram-Relevanten Einträge aus dem Bios:
Frequenz hatte ich wie gesagt von 1333 auf 1600 gestellt, da es ja 1600er Riegel sind.

Set Memory Clock: Manual
Memory Clock: x8.00
DDR3 Timing Items: Manual
1T/2T Command Timing: 2T
CAS# latency: 9T
RAS to CAS R/W Delay: 9T
Row Precharge Time: 9T
RMinimum RAS Activate Time: 24T
TwTr Command Delay: 5T
Trfc0 for DIMM2, DIMM4: 160ns
Trfc1 for DIMM1, Dimm3: 90ns
Write Recovery Time: 12T
Row Cycle Time: 41T
RAS to RAS Delay: 6T
Four Bank Activate Windows: 20T
Bank Interleaving: Aktiviert

Allerdings ist mir schleierhaft was der Ram mit meinen Treiberabstürzen zu tun hat 
Allerdings weiß ich das ich zu wenig WLP aufgetragen hatte, kann es sein das der Anzeigetreiber durch zu heiß werden abstürzt? (Wobei ich allerdings GW2 zocken kann, nur zwischendurch bleibt ab und an der Grafiktreiber hängen...)


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. September 2012)

Was das mit deinem RAM zu tun hat:
Bugcheck 1A Memory Management, und Application Error Ausnahmecode: 0xC0000005	STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION
eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung, daher ersteinmal die Aufmerksamkeit auf den Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2012)

Hi Inzersdorfer, schön dich hier zu sehen.
Viele Grüße nach Wien 

@Dunkelelfgun: Bei durch Speicherprobleme hervorgerufenen Abstürzen, können alle möglichen Absturzursachen im Bluescreen genannt werden und es kann auch letztlich der Grafiktreiber abstürzen.
Es wäre daher erst mal interessant zu wissen, ob die Probleme auch mit einer RAM Frequenz von 1333mhz auftreten.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (9. September 2012)

Also die Grafiktreiberabstürze sind auch mit der 1333er Frequenz aufgetreten. Leider habe ich die ganzen Fehlercodes allerdings nicht mehr, da ich ja Windoof erst nach dem Einstellen im Bios neu aufgesetzt hatte.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2012)

Erhöhe testweise die RAM Spannung schrittweise bis max. 1,65V (mehr nicht).
Lief das System zu Beginn fehlerfrei, oder traten die Probleme seit Anfang an auf?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (9. September 2012)

Das kann ich nur bedingt Sagen, da ich das System erst 2 Tage in Thüringen eingerichtet hatte.
Dort lief alles auch soweit, auch als ich die GW2 Beta auf diesem Rechner getestet hatte.
Die Probleme sind mir erst aufgefallen als ich Probleme mit Dolphin hatte (Grafik ruckelt usw.)

Hier mal noch die Ereignisanzeige vom letzten Grafiktreiberabsturz:


```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Display
Datum:         08.09.2012 16:56:06
Ereignis-ID:   4101
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Warnung
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Robert-Mobil-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Display" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">4101</EventID>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-09-08T14:56:06.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>5799</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Robert-Mobil-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>amdkmdap</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


----------



## simpel1970 (10. September 2012)

Probiere diesen Hotfix von Microsoft aus: The operating system may crash when you run a D3D application full-screen in an immediate mode on Windows 7 or on Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (10. September 2012)

Also ich habe heute den Hotfix installiert (tolles Deutsch von Microsoft übrigens ), hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Nach einiger Zeit wieder den Fehler wie oben bekommen (diesmal merkwürdiger Weise beide male nachdem ich GW minimiert und wieder geöffnet hatte.)


----------



## simpel1970 (11. September 2012)

Mit der schrittweisen Erhöhung der RAM Spannung hast du schon angefangen?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (12. September 2012)

Bisher nicht, da es mir derzeit einfach zu beschi**en geht um nach Arbeit überhaupt irgend etwas noch zu packen... Werde ich machen sobald ich wieder gesund bin.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2012)

Dann wünsche ich dir erst mal gute Besserung!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (13. September 2012)

Habe heute ersteinmal noch 3 Timings des Rams umgestellt (von Auto Erkennung auf die vom Riegel gegebenen Werte) und werde das mal testen.
Sollte ich weiterhin Probleme haben werde ich mich an die Voltages machen.
Könnte mir eventuell wer sagen was die Standarteinstellungen für den A8-3870k sind? (Wenn ich auf Manuell gehe steht bei z.B. APU 1,2V) Könnten die Probleme auch durch ungewolltes Undervolting kommen?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. September 2012)

Schau im CPU-Z (Reiter CPU) nach, welche Spannung dein Board an die CPU unter Last anlegt (z.B. während du Prime95 laufen lässt). Im Idle sind das bei dir schon mal 1,280V (siehe Beitrag #3).

Ein interessanter Beitrag (Spannung/Undervolting) hierzu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ttform-im-pcghx-overclocking-check.html#a1206


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (14. September 2012)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das in GPU-Z unter Mainboard bei Southbridge A55/A60M angezeigt wird. Aber müsste da beim Gigabyte GA-A75N-Usb3 (GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket FM1 - GA-A75N-USB3 (rev. 1.0)) nicht A75 stehen?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. September 2012)

Korrekt. Dürfte schlichtweg ein Auslesefehler von CPU-Z sein. Kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (17. September 2012)

Okay,
gerade ist der PC beim Wiederherstellen des Treibers mit nem Bluescreen abgeschmiert, hier mal der Ereignislog und die Auswertung der Minidump:

```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Datum:         17.09.2012 19:20:21
Ereignis-ID:   1001
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      ROBERT-MOBIL-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa8006a574e0, 0xfffff880040db26c, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 091712-15958-01.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-09-17T17:20:21.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>9007</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>ROBERT-MOBIL-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x00000116 (0xfffffa8006a574e0, 0xfffff880040db26c, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">091712-15958-01</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


```
1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8006a574e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff880040db26c, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+926c
fffff880`040db26c 4055            push    rbp

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`065aa9c8 fffff880`06111000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`06a574e0 fffff880`040db26c 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`065aa9d0 fffff880`06110d0a : fffff880`040db26c fffffa80`06a574e0 fffffa80`09009d50 fffffa80`08890010 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`065aaa10 fffff880`061b7fb3 : fffffa80`06a574e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09009d50 fffffa80`08890010 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`065aaa40 fffff880`061e1b75 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`0003747f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`065aab20 fffff880`061e02bb : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000000 00000000`0003747f 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`065aab50 fffff880`061b32da : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`08890010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`065aabf0 fffff880`061dfe7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09009d50 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`08890010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`065aad00 fffff800`02f75e6a : 00000000`fffffc32 fffffa80`086538b0 fffffa80`063fd040 fffffa80`086538b0 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`065aad40 fffff800`02ccfec6 : fffff800`02e51e80 fffffa80`086538b0 fffff800`02e5fcc0 fffff880`00fda0af : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`065aad80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+926c
fffff880`040db26c 4055            push    rbp

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+926c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50133d07

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
Eventuell bringt das ja was zur Problemlösung. Werde demnächst aber auf alle Fälle mal ein Metallpad bestellen, da kann man nicht so viel falsch machen  Außerdem werde ich bei gelegenheit mal mit Prime testen.

Also ich habe jetzt mal den 2. Modus von Prime95 durchlaufen lassen (CPU-Last und etwas Ram) und mit HW-Monitor die Temperaturen ausgelesen. Nach ca. 40 Minuten hatten Sich die Werte so eingependelt:
Mainboard Fühler:
TMPIN0: 57°
TMPIN1: 71°
TMPIN2: 67°
CPU Sensor: 52° (Angabe wie immer falsch, da der zum Teil auch 3° zeigt...geiles Patent für ne Luftkühlung!)
Grafikkarte (im CPU): auch 52°

Das System war beim Test stabil, allerdings habe ich festgestellt das der Mantel der Ram-Riegel warm wird (man kann ich aber noch anfassen ohne das es unangenehm wird).
Als nächstes werde ich mal Memtest erneut durchscheuchen, eventuell findet es ja diesmal was. Soll ich Memtest86 oder 86+ nehmen?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. September 2012)

Memtest86+ 

DirectX Paket ist das aktuellste Installiert?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (18. September 2012)

Bezüglich DirectX kann ichs net genau sagen, allerdings hatte ich es ja erst von der MS-Seite geladen.Somit hoffe ich das aktuelle erwischt zu haben

Also ich habe Memtest jetzt einmal durchlaufen lassen, allerdings hat es keine Fehler gefunden. Aber ich habe dort gesehen das es den Ram als 800er testet. Werde morgen bei gelegenheit mal Memtest erneut starten und dann alles abschreiben was angezeigt wird.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2012)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Das System war beim Test stabil, allerdings habe ich festgestellt das der Mantel der Ram-Riegel warm wird (man kann ich aber noch anfassen ohne das es unangenehm wird).


 
Ein gefühltes Heiß beginnt ab ca. 45°C. Wenn du es noch als angenehm warm emfindest, liegt die Temperatur darunter. Passt also.



Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Werde morgen bei gelegenheit mal Memtest erneut starten und dann alles abschreiben was angezeigt wird.



Ein Foto wäre einfacher


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (19. September 2012)

Gitt, Fotos von nem Monitor...das ist meistens so abartig noobig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2012)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> ...das ist meistens so abartig noobig


 
Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht 

Der Takt wird aber tatsächlich falsch ausgelesen. CPU-Z erkennt ja auch schon den Chipsatz nicht korrekt.
Wiederhole den Test mit der aktuellsten Beta von Memtest86+: Memtest86+ 5.00 Beta available ! - Overclockers Forums
Hier sollte der RAM korrekt angezeigt werden (auch die Prüfung noch mal komplett durchlaufen lassen!).

Falls auch hier die Frequenz nicht korrekt angezeigt wird, überprüfe die RAM zusätzlich noch mit Goldmemory: http://www.goldmemory.cz/

Bezüglich des Chipsatzes kannst du nachsehen, ob HWInfo den Chipsatz korrekt erkennt: HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (21. September 2012)

Also HWiNFO64 erkennt scheinbar alles korrekt. Mit Memtest und Goldmemory konnte ich bisher noch nicht testen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2012)

OK. Dann ist es nur ein Auslesefehler von CPU-Z.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (23. September 2012)

So,
ich habe jetzt mal die neue Memtest Version durchlaufen lassen und anscheinend wird alles richtig erkannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal noch die "Screens" vom kompletten Bios. Eventuell findest du ja etwas was falsch eingestellt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch die Ram-Timings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E:
So, beim Surfen mal wieder en Bluescreen, hier mal wieder die Protokolle:

```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Datum:         23.09.2012 16:07:01
Ereignis-ID:   1001
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Robert-Mobil-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa800168fde0, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 092312-18314-01.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-09-23T14:07:01.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>11482</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Robert-Mobil-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa800168fde0, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">092312-18314-01</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


```
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
    contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
    On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
    PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa800168fde0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  wermgr.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d35b40 to fffff80002cca1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09627888 fffff800`02d35b40 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0168fde0 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09627890 fffff800`02c9b405 : ffffffff`00000000 00000000`0026ffff fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`06b6a060 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x355e4
fffff880`09627a50 fffff800`02f9b6da : fffff8a0`0c5dc060 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06b6a060 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x679
fffff880`09627aa0 fffff800`02f7cfb8 : 00000000`c0000017 00000000`00000001 000007ff`fffdc000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x56a
fffff880`09627ba0 fffff800`02cc9453 : fffffa80`07583540 00000000`c0000017 fffffa80`06b6a060 000007ff`fffde000 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x138
fffff880`09627c20 00000000`773a01af : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0026f3c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x773a01af


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4
fffff800`02d35b40 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355e4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355e4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```

Hoffe das taugt was^^


----------



## simpel1970 (24. September 2012)

Senke den Memory Clock (RAM) von 1600mhz auf 1333mhz. Teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.
Wenn ja, erhöhe die RAM Spannung schrittweise, bis max. 1,65V (schrittweise erhöhen, nicht gleich auf die 1,65V gehen).

Den Subtiming Wert "Row Cycle Time" ruhig wieder auf [41] hochsetzen.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (24. September 2012)

Wenn die Probleme bei 1333Mhz bleiben wieder auf 1600 und dann auf 1,65V oder bei 1333 belassen und dann auf 1,65V rantasten?

Weil der letzte Grafiktreiberabsturz mit Wiederherstellung war am 18.09.
Wenn man jetzt mal die beiden Bluescreens weglässt geht das ja eigentlich. Ich werde im Bios erstmal den Wert auf 41 erhöhen und dann noch ein wenig testen.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. September 2012)

Gut. Erst mal den tRC Wert erhöhen und bei anhaltenden Problemen die RAM Spannung erhöhen. Die Frequenz aber erst mal auf 1333mhz belassen.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (2. Oktober 2012)

So, da gerade der PC einfach den Dienst bei GW2 "quittiert" hat (Bild war auf einmal Schwarz, nichts ging mehr aber die Lüfter liefen noch) habe ich jetzt die Timings und die Frequenz auf Auto gestellt (Also ist es wieder bei 1333Mhz). Sobald wieder Fehler auftreten gibts nen Update und ich erhöhe die Spannung.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Oktober 2012)

Gib uns dann auch bescheid, wie hoch die Spannung eingestellt wird.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (10. Oktober 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt nachdem ich die letzten Tage wieder mehrere Grafiktreiberabstürze hatte die Spannung an den Ram-Riegeln von 1,50V auf 1,55V angehoben. (Bei Automatischer Wahl der Timings und Frequenz, also 1333Mhz)


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Oktober 2012)

OK. Ich drücke erstmal die Daumen!


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (13. Oktober 2012)

So, heute hatte ich mal wieder nen schönen Bluescreen:

```
Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Datum:         12.10.2012 12:49:41
Ereignis-ID:   1001
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Robert-Mobil-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa80071984e0, 0xfffff880044090b4, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 101212-17394-01.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-10-12T10:49:41.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>19901</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Robert-Mobil-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x00000116 (0xfffffa80071984e0, 0xfffff880044090b4, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">101212-17394-01</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


```
VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80071984e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff880044090b4, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: ffffffffc0000001, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000003, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+90b4
fffff880`044090b4 48895c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rbx

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0658ea18 fffff880`052f5000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`071984e0 fffff880`044090b4 ffffffff`c0000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0658ea20 fffff880`052c8569 : fffff880`044090b4 fffffa80`0883e000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0858c410 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`0658ea60 fffff880`052f4dad : fffffa80`071984e0 fffffa80`071984e0 fffffa80`071984e0 fffffa80`0858c410 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::PrepareToReset+0x109
fffff880`0658eaa0 fffff880`0539bfb3 : fffffa80`071984e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07004a70 fffffa80`0858c410 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x245
fffff880`0658ead0 fffff880`053c9d5a : fffffa80`ffffffff 00000000`00030657 fffff880`0658ec30 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`0658ebb0 fffff880`053972b2 : fffffa80`0858c410 ffffffff`feced300 fffffa80`07004a70 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchWaitForCompletionEvent+0x196
fffff880`0658ebf0 fffff880`053c3e7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07004a70 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0858c410 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1b2
fffff880`0658ed00 fffff800`03126e5a : 00000000`02769dfb fffffa80`085efb50 fffffa80`063fd040 fffffa80`085efb50 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`0658ed40 fffff800`02e80d26 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`085efb50 fffff880`02f6efc0 fffff880`031b5f20 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0658ed80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+90b4
fffff880`044090b4 48895c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rbx

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+90b4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50133d07

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
```

Kann es sein das dieser Bluescreen auf irgendein treiberproblem zurück zu führen ist? Bisher hatte ich ansonsten seit der Erhöhung der Spannung am Ram keine Grafikabstürze. Werde das ggf. mal noch mit 1600Mhz testen, da ja die APU stark durch den Ram bedingt wird.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, der Bluescreen ist durch den Grafikkartentreiber ausgelöst worden.



> VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
> Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
> IMAGE_NAME: atikmpag.sys
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys


 
Du solltest auch (sofern noch nicht geschehen), das aktuellste DirectX Paket installieren:



> STACK_TEXT:
> fffff880`0658ea18 fffff880`052f5000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`071984e0 fffff880`044090b4 ffffffff`c0000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
> fffff880`0658ea20 fffff880`052c8569 : fffff880`044090b4 fffffa80`0883e000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0858c410 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
> fffff880`0658ea60 fffff880`052f4dad : fffffa80`071984e0 fffffa80`071984e0 fffffa80`071984e0 fffffa80`0858c410 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER: PrepareToReset+0x109
> ...


 
DirectX Download - ComputerBase

Dieser Absturz kann aber auch durch RAM Probleme hervorgerufen werden, so dass hier nicht zwangsläufig der Treiber oder die Grafikkarte die eigentliche Fehlerquelle sein muss.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (16. Oktober 2012)

Also die neueste DirectX Version sollte laut dem Installer drauf sein.  Ich lasse gerade mal den Video Memory stress Test durchlaufen, eventuell bringts ja was. Ansonsten werde ich nachher mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern. Ausführliche Tests werd ich aber erst wieder machen können wenn der Pc dauerhaft am Fernseher hängt, Kabel dafür ist bereits bestellt.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar. Bis dahin erst mal viele Grüße.

RAM Spannung steht noch auf 1,55V?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (16. Oktober 2012)

Jop, ist noch bei 1,55V und 1333Mhz.

Also aus dem Test werd ich nicht schlau:
Beide male ( An Ignore colors bit mask; Aus Use onscreen buffer und Aus Ignore colors bit mask; Aus Use onscreen buffer) Erhielt ich:

```
WARNING: Your card can be not compatible with this test! If multiple errors will found, try test with onscreen buffer usage or wthout of ignoring colors bit mask.
Changing video mode to 640x480x16...OK
[16.10.2012 16:29:10] Test started for "Primärer Anzeigetreiber (AMD Radeon HD 6550D)"...
Trying 16bpp RGB:565 mode...OK
Trying 16bpp RGB:555 mode...OK
Trying 16bpp BGR:565 mode...NOT SUPPORTED (Code: 80004001)
Trying 32bpp RGB:888 mode...OK
Trying 32bpp BGR:888 mode...NOT SUPPORTED (Code: 80004001)
[16.10.2012 17:16:15] Pass completed (0 errors found).
```

Sobald ich den Use onscreen buffer aktiviert habe erhielt ich folgendes:

```
WARNING: Your card can be not compatible with this test! If multiple errors will found, try test with onscreen buffer usage or wthout of ignoring colors bit mask.
Changing video mode to 640x480x16...OK
WARNING: Do not place other windows over program window!
INFORMATION: Only one mode can be tested now, all others will not match.
[16.10.2012 17:19:09] Test started for "Primärer Anzeigetreiber (AMD Radeon HD 6550D)"...
Trying 16bpp RGB:565 mode...OK
Error at [1EC96000]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96002]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96004]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96006]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96008]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9600A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9600C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9600E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96010]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96012]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96014]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96016]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96018]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9601A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9601C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9601E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96020]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96022]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96024]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96026]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96028]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9602A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9602C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9602E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96030]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96032]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96034]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96036]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96038]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9603A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9603C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9603E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96040]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96042]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96044]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96046]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96048]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9604A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9604C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9604E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96050]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96052]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96054]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96056]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96058]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9605A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9605C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9605E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96060]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96062]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96064]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96066]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96068]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9606A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9606C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9606E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96070]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96072]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96074]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96076]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96078]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9607A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9607C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9607E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96080]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96082]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96084]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96086]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96088]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9608A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9608C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9608E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96090]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96092]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96094]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96096]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96098]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9609A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9609C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9609E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960A0]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960A2]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960A4]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960A6]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960A8]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960AA]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960AC]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960AE]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960B0]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960B2]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960B4]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960B6]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960B8]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960BA]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960BC]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960BE]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960C0]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960C2]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960C4]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960C6]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960C8]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960CA]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960CC]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960CE]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960D0]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960D2]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960D4]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960D6]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960D8]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960DA]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960DC]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960DE]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960E0]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960E2]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960E4]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960E6]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960E8]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960EA]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960EC]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960EE]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960F0]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960F2]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960F4]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960F6]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960F8]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960FA]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960FC]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC960FE]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96100]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96102]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96104]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96106]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96108]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9610A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9610C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9610E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96110]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96112]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96114]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96116]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96118]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9611A]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9611C]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC9611E]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)
Error at [1EC96120]: must be FFFF, but found F79E (bits: 0000100001100001)...
```
Ist nur nen kleiner Ausschnitt, würde noch wesentlich weiter gehen der Spaß...was das nun bedeutet...wer weiß?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Testergebnis spricht für eine fehlerhafte Grafikeinheit der CPU.
Da es aber nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen ist, dass die Fehler durch den RAM hervorgerufen werden, würde ich noch weitere Tests mit höherer RAM Spannung (max. 1,65V) vornehmen.
Sofern möglich würde ich des weiteren eine separate Grafikkarte einbauen und die Onboard Grafik deaktivieren. Treten dann keine Probleme mehr auf, kann es nur noch an der CPU liegen.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (19. Oktober 2012)

Würde ich es nicht auch gehen aus meinem anderen PC die 1333Mhz Ram-Riegel einzubauen?


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre sogar prima. Damit hätten wir einen guten "gegen"-Test.


----------



## Spiky (9. November 2012)

du es kann sein das ein einziger speicher defekt ist das kann zu abstüzen führen, auch übertacktung in tote bereiche meist sowas wie 1333 frequenzen halten kaum welche aus .... Natürlich auch cpu gleiche prob

hatte das auch musst auf eine konstante zahl tacken wie man kaufen kann am besten.

Vieleicht hast du dir aber auch die graka weggehauen tausch mal aus und guck mal nach alles durchtesten wenn du genug teile hast


----------



## Spiky (9. November 2012)

hast du geguckt ob die komp. mit dein mainboard sind ?


----------



## spidermanx (9. November 2012)

Hallo 

schaue mal ob es vielleicht ein Stromproblem ist , hat sich eventuell ein Kabel oder eine Steckverbindung auf dem Mainboard gelöst , oder es kann auch sein es ist ein Wärmeprobleme der Grafikkarte ist .

lg


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (20. November 2012)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich was neues beitragen kann, da ich derzeit kaum Zeit finde auf dem 2. PC mal was zu testen.
Ich hatte die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, kann aber die Temperaturen leider nicht auslesen, da Coretemp & Co weiterhin sinnfreie Werte liefern (Temperaturen im Idle um 0° usw.).

Das System sollte eigentlich kompaibel sein, es gibt im Internet einige Leute mit GA-A75N-USB3 und A8-3870K.

Bei gelegenheit werde ich mal die Ram-Riegel in den anderen PC einsetzen und schauen ob die dort als 1600er erkannt werden.


----------

